# Ladebalken wird nicht angezeigt.



## Rex (28. Sep 2006)

Liebe Freunde,
ich habe die Klasse so modifiziert, dass sie meines Erachtens einen Ladebalken anzeigen soll, wenn ein Upload einer File initiert wird>
Leider klappt es nicht - der Balken wird nicht angezeigt.

```
import java.net.URLConnection;
import java.net.URL;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.util.HashMap;
import java.util.Map;
import java.io.File;
import java.io.InputStream;
import java.util.Random;
import java.io.OutputStream;
import java.io.FileInputStream;
import java.util.Iterator;
import javax.swing.ProgressMonitorInputStream;

/**
 * 

Title: Client HTTP Request class</p>
 * 

Description: this class helps to send POST HTTP requests with various form data,
 * including files. Cookies can be added to be included in the request.</p>
 *
 * @author Vlad Patryshev
 * @version 1.0
 */
public class ClientHttpRequest {
  URLConnection connection;
  OutputStream os = null;
  Map cookies = new HashMap();

  protected void connect() throws IOException {
    if (os == null) os = connection.getOutputStream();
  }

  protected void write(char c) throws IOException {
    connect();
    os.write(c);
  }

  protected void write(String s) throws IOException {
    connect();
    os.write(s.getBytes());
  }

  protected void newline() throws IOException {
    connect();
    write("\r\n");
  }

  protected void writeln(String s) throws IOException {
    connect();
    write(s);
    newline();
  }

  private static Random random = new Random();

  protected static String randomString() {
    return Long.toString(random.nextLong(), 36);
  }

  String boundary = "---------------------------" + randomString() + randomString() + randomString();

  private void boundary() throws IOException {
    write("--");
    write(boundary);
  }

  /**
   * Creates a new multipart POST HTTP request on a freshly opened URLConnection
   *
   * @param connection an already open URL connection
   * @throws IOException
   */
  public ClientHttpRequest(URLConnection connection) throws IOException {
    this.connection = connection;
    connection.setDoOutput(true);
    connection.setRequestProperty("Content-Type",
                                  "multipart/form-data; boundary=" + boundary);
    connection.addRequestProperty("Accept-Encoding", "gzip,deflate"); //Added: needed for PHP, CGI etc.
  }

  /**
   * Creates a new multipart POST HTTP request for a specified URL
   *
   * @param url the URL to send request to
   * @throws IOException
   */
  public ClientHttpRequest(URL url) throws IOException {
    this(url.openConnection());
  }

  /**
   * Creates a new multipart POST HTTP request for a specified URL string
   *
   * @param urlString the string representation of the URL to send request to
   * @throws IOException
   */
  public ClientHttpRequest(String urlString) throws IOException {
    this(new URL(urlString));
  }


  private void postCookies() {
    StringBuffer cookieList = new StringBuffer();

    for (Iterator i = cookies.entrySet().iterator(); i.hasNext();) {
      Map.Entry entry = (Map.Entry)(i.next());
      cookieList.append(entry.getKey().toString() + "=" + entry.getValue());

      if (i.hasNext()) {
        cookieList.append("; ");
      }
    }
    if (cookieList.length() > 0) {
      connection.setRequestProperty("Cookie", cookieList.toString());
    }
  }

  /**
   * adds a cookie to the requst
   * @param name cookie name
   * @param value cookie value
   * @throws IOException
   */
  public void setCookie(String name, String value) throws IOException {
    cookies.put(name, value);
  }

  /**
   * adds cookies to the request
   * @param cookies the cookie "name-to-value" map
   * @throws IOException
   */
  public void setCookies(Map cookies) throws IOException {
    if (cookies == null) return;
    this.cookies.putAll(cookies);
  }

  /**
   * adds cookies to the request
   * @param cookies array of cookie names and values (cookies[2*i] is a name, cookies[2*i + 1] is a value)
   * @throws IOException
   */
  public void setCookies(String[] cookies) throws IOException {
    if (cookies == null) return;
    for (int i = 0; i < cookies.length - 1; i+=2) {
      setCookie(cookies[i], cookies[i+1]);
    }
  }

  private void writeName(String name) throws IOException {
    newline();
    write("Content-Disposition: form-data; name=\"");
    write(name);
    write('"');
  }

  /**
   * adds a string parameter to the request
   * @param name parameter name
   * @param value parameter value
   * @throws IOException
   */
  public void setParameter(String name, String value) throws IOException {
    boundary();
    writeName(name);
    newline(); newline();
    writeln(value);
  }
  private static void pipe(InputStream in, OutputStream out) throws IOException {
    byte[] buf = new byte[500000];
    int nread;
    int navailable;
    int total = 0;
```
OK, hier meine "Ergänzung" zum anzeigen des Ladebalkens:

```
ProgressMonitorInputStream pin = new ProgressMonitorInputStream(DFApplet.f, "Processing data... Please wait.", in);
```


```
synchronized (in) {
      while((nread = in.read(buf, 0, buf.length)) >= 0) {
        out.write(buf, 0, nread);
        total += nread;
      }
    }
    out.flush();
    buf = null;
  }

  /**
   * adds a file parameter to the request
   * @param name parameter name
   * @param filename the name of the file
   * @param is input stream to read the contents of the file from
   * @throws IOException
   */
  public void setParameter(String name, String filename, InputStream is) throws IOException {
    boundary();
    writeName(name);
    write("; filename=\"");
    write(filename);
    write('"');
    newline();
    write("Content-Type: ");
    String type = connection.guessContentTypeFromName(filename);
    if (type == null) type = "application/octet-stream";
    writeln(type);
    newline();
    pipe(is, os);
    newline();
  }

  /**
   * adds a file parameter to the request
   * @param name parameter name
   * @param file the file to upload
   * @throws IOException
   */
  public void setParameter(String name, File file) throws IOException {
    setParameter(name, file.getPath(), new FileInputStream(file));
  }

  /**
   * adds a parameter to the request; if the parameter is a File, the file is uploaded, otherwise the string value of the parameter is passed in the request
   * @param name parameter name
   * @param object parameter value, a File or anything else that can be stringified
   * @throws IOException
   */
  public void setParameter(String name, Object object) throws IOException {
    if (object instanceof File) {
      setParameter(name, (File) object);
    } else {
      setParameter(name, object.toString());
    }
  }

  /**
   * adds parameters to the request
   * @param parameters "name-to-value" map of parameters; if a value is a file, the file is uploaded, otherwise it is stringified and sent in the request
   * @throws IOException
   */
  public void setParameters(Map parameters) throws IOException {
    if (parameters == null) return;
    for (Iterator i = parameters.entrySet().iterator(); i.hasNext();) {
      Map.Entry entry = (Map.Entry)i.next();
      setParameter(entry.getKey().toString(), entry.getValue());
    }
  }

  /**
   * adds parameters to the request
   * @param parameters array of parameter names and values (parameters[2*i] is a name, parameters[2*i + 1] is a value); if a value is a file, the file is uploaded, otherwise it is stringified and sent in the request
   * @throws IOException
   */
  public void setParameters(Object[] parameters) throws IOException {
    if (parameters == null) return;
    for (int i = 0; i < parameters.length - 1; i+=2) {
      setParameter(parameters[i].toString(), parameters[i+1]);
    }
  }

  /**
   * posts the requests to the server, with all the cookies and parameters that were added
   * @return input stream with the server response
   * @throws IOException
   */
  public InputStream post() throws IOException {
    boundary();
    writeln("--");
    os.close();
    return connection.getInputStream();
  }

  /**
   * posts the requests to the server, with all the cookies and parameters that were added before (if any), and with parameters that are passed in the argument
   * @param parameters request parameters
   * @return input stream with the server response
   * @throws IOException
   * @see setParameters
   */
  public InputStream post(Map parameters) throws IOException {
    setParameters(parameters);
    return post();
  }

  /**
   * posts the requests to the server, with all the cookies and parameters that were added before (if any), and with parameters that are passed in the argument
   * @param parameters request parameters
   * @return input stream with the server response
   * @throws IOException
   * @see setParameters
   */
  public InputStream post(Object[] parameters) throws IOException {
    setParameters(parameters);
    return post();
  }

  /**
   * posts the requests to the server, with all the cookies and parameters that were added before (if any), and with cookies and parameters that are passed in the arguments
   * @param cookies request cookies
   * @param parameters request parameters
   * @return input stream with the server response
   * @throws IOException
   * @see setParameters
   * @see setCookies
   */
  public InputStream post(Map cookies, Map parameters) throws IOException {
    setCookies(cookies);
    setParameters(parameters);
    return post();
  }

  /**
   * posts the requests to the server, with all the cookies and parameters that were added before (if any), and with cookies and parameters that are passed in the arguments
   * @param cookies request cookies
   * @param parameters request parameters
   * @return input stream with the server response
   * @throws IOException
   * @see setParameters
   * @see setCookies
   */
  public InputStream post(String[] cookies, Object[] parameters) throws IOException {
    setCookies(cookies);
    setParameters(parameters);
    return post();
  }

  /**
   * post the POST request to the server, with the specified parameter
   * @param name parameter name
   * @param value parameter value
   * @return input stream with the server response
   * @throws IOException
   * @see setParameter
   */
  public InputStream post(String name, Object value) throws IOException {
    setParameter(name, value);
    return post();
  }

  /**
   * post the POST request to the server, with the specified parameters
   * @param name1 first parameter name
   * @param value1 first parameter value
   * @param name2 second parameter name
   * @param value2 second parameter value
   * @return input stream with the server response
   * @throws IOException
   * @see setParameter
   */
  public InputStream post(String name1, Object value1, String name2, Object value2) throws IOException {
    setParameter(name1, value1);
    return post(name2, value2);
  }

  /**
   * post the POST request to the server, with the specified parameters
   * @param name1 first parameter name
   * @param value1 first parameter value
   * @param name2 second parameter name
   * @param value2 second parameter value
   * @param name3 third parameter name
   * @param value3 third parameter value
   * @return input stream with the server response
   * @throws IOException
   * @see setParameter
   */
  public InputStream post(String name1, Object value1, String name2, Object value2, String name3, Object value3) throws IOException {
    setParameter(name1, value1);
    return post(name2, value2, name3, value3);
  }

  /**
   * post the POST request to the server, with the specified parameters
   * @param name1 first parameter name
   * @param value1 first parameter value
   * @param name2 second parameter name
   * @param value2 second parameter value
   * @param name3 third parameter name
   * @param value3 third parameter value
   * @param name4 fourth parameter name
   * @param value4 fourth parameter value
   * @return input stream with the server response
   * @throws IOException
   * @see setParameter
   */
  public InputStream post(String name1, Object value1, String name2, Object value2, String name3, Object value3, String name4, Object value4) throws IOException {
    setParameter(name1, value1);
    return post(name2, value2, name3, value3, name4, value4);
  }

  /**
   * posts a new request to specified URL, with parameters that are passed in the argument
   * @param parameters request parameters
   * @return input stream with the server response
   * @throws IOException
   * @see setParameters
   */
  public static InputStream post(URL url, Map parameters) throws IOException {
    return new ClientHttpRequest(url).post(parameters);
  }

  /**
   * posts a new request to specified URL, with parameters that are passed in the argument
   * @param parameters request parameters
   * @return input stream with the server response
   * @throws IOException
   * @see setParameters
   */
  public static InputStream post(URL url, Object[] parameters) throws IOException {
    return new ClientHttpRequest(url).post(parameters);
  }

  /**
   * posts a new request to specified URL, with cookies and parameters that are passed in the argument
   * @param cookies request cookies
   * @param parameters request parameters
   * @return input stream with the server response
   * @throws IOException
   * @see setCookies
   * @see setParameters
   */
  public static InputStream post(URL url, Map cookies, Map parameters) throws IOException {
    return new ClientHttpRequest(url).post(cookies, parameters);
  }

  /**
   * posts a new request to specified URL, with cookies and parameters that are passed in the argument
   * @param cookies request cookies
   * @param parameters request parameters
   * @return input stream with the server response
   * @throws IOException
   * @see setCookies
   * @see setParameters
   */
  public static InputStream post(URL url, String[] cookies, Object[] parameters) throws IOException {
    return new ClientHttpRequest(url).post(cookies, parameters);
  }

  /**
   * post the POST request specified URL, with the specified parameter
   * @param name parameter name
   * @param value parameter value
   * @return input stream with the server response
   * @throws IOException
   * @see setParameter
   */
  public static InputStream post(URL url, String name1, Object value1) throws IOException {
    return new ClientHttpRequest(url).post(name1, value1);
  }

  /**
   * post the POST request to specified URL, with the specified parameters
   * @param name1 first parameter name
   * @param value1 first parameter value
   * @param name2 second parameter name
   * @param value2 second parameter value
   * @return input stream with the server response
   * @throws IOException
   * @see setParameter
   */
  public static InputStream post(URL url, String name1, Object value1, String name2, Object value2) throws IOException {
    return new ClientHttpRequest(url).post(name1, value1, name2, value2);
  }

  /**
   * post the POST request to specified URL, with the specified parameters
   * @param name1 first parameter name
   * @param value1 first parameter value
   * @param name2 second parameter name
   * @param value2 second parameter value
   * @param name3 third parameter name
   * @param value3 third parameter value
   * @return input stream with the server response
   * @throws IOException
   * @see setParameter
   */
  public static InputStream post(URL url, String name1, Object value1, String name2, Object value2, String name3, Object value3) throws IOException {
    return new ClientHttpRequest(url).post(name1, value1, name2, value2, name3, value3);
  }

  /**
   * post the POST request to specified URL, with the specified parameters
   * @param name1 first parameter name
   * @param value1 first parameter value
   * @param name2 second parameter name
   * @param value2 second parameter value
   * @param name3 third parameter name
   * @param value3 third parameter value
   * @param name4 fourth parameter name
   * @param value4 fourth parameter value
   * @return input stream with the server response
   * @throws IOException
   * @see setParameter
   */
  public static InputStream post(URL url, String name1, Object value1, String name2, Object value2, String name3, Object value3, String name4, Object value4) throws IOException {
    return new ClientHttpRequest(url).post(name1, value1, name2, value2, name3, value3, name4, value4);
  }
}
```

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!
MFG
Rex


----------



## Leroy42 (28. Sep 2006)

Gewöhn dir mal ab, hunderte Zeilen von Code zu posten, der mit 
deinem Problem überhaupt nichts zu tun hat.

Ich kenne den ProgressMonitor nicht, aber ein kurzer
Blick in die API zeigt, das es das

```
ProgressMonitorInputStream pin = new ProgressMonitorInputStream(DFApplet.f, "Processing data... Please wait.", in);
```

nicht gewesen sein kann.  :autsch: 

Mach es doch so, wie es die API empfiehlt:


```
InputStream in = new BufferedInputStream(
                          new ProgressMonitorInputStream(
                                  parentComponent,
                                  "Reading " + fileName,
                                  new FileInputStream(fileName)));
```


----------



## Rex (28. Sep 2006)

OK 

Danke.

*closed*


----------

